
In your brain, a tug of war with every purchase - robg
http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/dn/opinion/points/stories/DN-lehrer_01edi.State.Edition1.152824f.html
======
quoderat
I am not really looking forward to the day when neural marketing is perfected.

If remote brain-scanning ever becomes possible, then we are doomed. (Said only
a little tongue-in-cheek.)

It means the tinfoil hats truly will be needed.

------
josefresco
Scientific evidence that our economy troubles of today stem from people's
fearful minds and not some great imbalance or wrong path.

